# $2000.00 guaranteed @25 boats



## bullocklt (Mar 24, 2014)

MediaBass "Delta Division " will have the 2nd tournament of the season Saturday April 5th at Live Oak Landing in Bay Minnette Al.

$2000.00 first place guaranteed at 25 boats. we had 28 boats at the last tournament and a total payout of $3830.00 .

we are also having a raffle for a 125 quart YETI cooler. tickets are $5.00 each and all proceeds go to the Sheriffs Boys Ranch in Summerdale AL. the winning ticket will be drawn during the weigh in . you do not have to be present to win.

for more information go to www.mediabass.com. or call 251-550-5948

Lloyd
[email protected]


----------



## bullocklt (Mar 24, 2014)

*mediabass*

tournament # 2 is this Saturday at Live Oak
Landing in Bay Minnette AL.

$2000.00 first place guaranteed @ 25 boats 

call me if you have any questions

251-550-5948


----------

